# Old Oaks Glastonbury, anyone been there



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Going to the above site this coming weekend, has anyone been there if whats it like etc any comments apreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm working there for the season if thats any good 8)


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Jede said:


> I'm working there for the season if thats any good 8)


Crikey, what a quick reply, When you say working there for the season do you mean you are there this weekend and can you comment on the site facilities, I have heard they are good with large pitches. I s road access OK
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Basic info, Large level pitches separated by shrub beds, dog walk area,washing machine, drier, well stocked shop, good views, fishing lake,good shower facilities, very quiet, adults only, walks to Glastonbury Tor or Glastonbury.

Hope this helps

John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its in the site database with reviews. Have a look >here<
peedee


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Better to come in from A361 Shepton Mallet to Glastonbury, country lane but good we managed it easily in our Flair. 

Camp site is down this road about a mile on the left. If you come from Street (the town) side sat navs will try to take you up over hill down really narrow roads. 
Follow Glastonbury to Shepton Mallett A361 until you pass Millfield School on your right. As speed limit changes to 50mph look for camp site sign on your left.

John


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

peedee said:


> Its in the site database with reviews. Have a look >here<
> peedee


Thanks for the link, never thought of that, it would be too easy
Thanks for the comments, will be coming from M5. Weather is looking good at the moment if you believe the forecasters so hoping for a quiet weekend.
Regards, all, Dave


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This site is simply stunning and very very clean.

Its beautifully kept and even boasts a dog wash!

Visited there on a camp site assessment and really could not fault it.

Take your walking boots and teh walk to the Tor is a must.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Bad knee I,m afraid so walking too far is difficult, just want a quiet relaxing weekend. Would like to get into Glastonbury town which I think may be a Taxi ride. I believe that its not too far


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Taxi into Glastonbury can be ordered from reception special rates £5 before 11pm.

John


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

It was nice to meet you Andrew & Shirley


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Really grateful for everyones comments> If weather behaves it sounds like we will have a nice relaxing weekend.
Regards all, Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Will look out for you Jede if you are around. You may recognise us first, we have a Tag Axle Euramobil and friends coming with us have a Burstner harmony.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We'll be working Sat PM and 9-3 Sunday so come and make your self known.

Have a good trip here

John


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Jede said:


> We'll be working Sat PM and 9-3 Sunday so come and make your self known.
> 
> Have a good trip here
> 
> John


Thanks. 
Dave


----------

